

Introducing Tokkr - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/introducing-tokkr/

======
haxplorer
Good effort on the mocks, all for just an April fools' day :)

~~~
dmor
Thanks, that's a screenshot of Pinterest when you search marijuana and Love
with Weed is a real site (and really are Referly's customer too!)

------
rayiner
I normally hate April Fool's Day, but this was well done.

------
mannak
Danielle, you've figured it our. Sounds like the right way to go.

------
coloneltcb
You had me at "bespoke"

